

Pmarca: The web and mainstream consumer behavior in 2007 - nickb
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/the-web-and-mai.html

======
ctkrohn
Some of those numbers seem extremely inflated. Sure, I can believe that 95% of
"all users" watched Internet video in the past three months. But 32% of all
users listen to music on their cell phones?! Nearly everyone I know has a cell
phone, but the only people who use them for music are the iPhone users.

~~~
nanijoe
56% use RSS? I doubt that 20% of all internet users even know what RSS is

